# All dialects: raw milk



## Haroon

Marhaba;
What does you call raw milk (that has not been boiled to get prepared to be safe for drinking)?
Please note that the word طازج may not be clear as it only indicates that it has just been milked, regardless that is boiled or not
Thanks for advance


----------



## Sun-Shine

In fusha we can say حليب غير مبستر or
 حليب غير مغلي
In Egypt : لبن مش مغلي or 
لبن مش طايب but this seems strange

What about you? what do you call it?


----------



## Haroon

I am from Egypt, so the same as you. However, I think that the word مبستر  only comes with undergoes certain commercial processes. It does not come directly from cows.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Haroon said:


> I think that the word مبستر  only comes with undergoes certain commercial processes. It does not come directly from cows.


Right, so I said حليب *غير* مبستر
also حليب خام


----------



## Mahaodeh

Generally we use حليب مش مغلي أو حليب مش مبستر


sun_shine 331995 said:


> also حليب خام


I've never really heard this, but it's actually a good choice of words! I might use it in the future.



Haroon said:


> However, I think that the word مبستر only comes with undergoes certain commercial processes.


Actually pasteurisation is simply the mild heating of liquids then cooling them again (while airtight for best results), it can easily be done at home. The process in factories is more complicated because it has to follow different rules, just like commercial kitchens have different rules for cooking than private ones in our homes.


----------



## djara

In TA حليب ني pronounced 7leeb nayy, or حليب موش مغلّي


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> Generally we use حليب مش مغلي أو حليب مش مبستر


 In Palestinian?  I don't think I've ever heard anyone use مبستر in an everyday context. 

I would say حليب مش مغلي or حليب مش مْفَوَّر.


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> In Palestinian? I don't think I've ever heard anyone use مبستر in an everyday context.


Come to think if it, neither have I! Most people do know it though because it's studied in secondary schools, you can of course exclude uneducated people.

However, I personally might use it because I commonly borrow from different places including my old school teachers ; I think it would depend on the level of education of the person I'm talking to though.


----------



## elroy

هلأ التفوير والبسترة نفس الإشي؟ يعني لما منفوّر الحليب منكون بسترناه؟​


----------



## Sun-Shine

التفوير يعني مغلي؟
اذا كان بمعنى مغلي فليس التفوير والبسترة نفس الشيء
يمكن بسترة الحليب بالمنزل ولها خطوات معينة


----------



## elroy

أيوة، التفوير يعني الغلي، بس أظني بتنقال بس للحليب، مش لإشياء تانية. ​


----------



## Sun-Shine

في مصر يقال 
(اللبن فار (ليس فأر 
اللبن بيفور /يفور
لكن لفظ التفوير غير مستخدم
يقال فار و يفور أيضا للشاي والقهوة

غلي الحليب ليس بسترة
البسترة هي رفع درجة الحراة الى حد معين لمدة معينة ثم  التبريد بعد ذلك مباشرة وتكرر العملية عدة مرات
تتم البسترة في المصانع ويمكن عمل ذلك في المنزل أيضا


----------



## elroy

بفلسطين منفَوِّر الحليب ومنغلي الشاي والقهوة. منقول الحليب فار والشاي غلي والقهوة غليت.​


----------



## Sun-Shine

أنا لا أستخدم لفظ فار لا للحليب ولا غيره 
لكن معظم المصريين يقولون فار للشاي عندما ينسون المياه وهي تغلي على النار لفترة طويلة


----------



## elroy

sun_shine 331995 said:


> أنا لا أستخدم لفظ فار لا للحليب ولا غيره


 ولكنك قلتي


sun_shine 331995 said:


> في مصر يقال
> (اللبن فار (ليس فأر
> اللبن بيفور /يفور


 هل أسئت فهمك؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

أعتذر، أنا فقط قصدت المزاح عندما قلت فأر

في العادة نقول يغلي للشاي
ولكن فقط عندما يترك يغلي لفترة طويلة يقال فار
"الشاي فار"
(بالنسبة لي أنا لا أستخدم لفظ فار)


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> بفلسطين منفَوِّر الحليب ومنغلي الشاي والقهوة. منقول الحليب فار والشاي غلي والقهوة غليت.​


يمكن إنه في سبب لهذا، والتحليل من عندي مش من حدا مختص. بالفصحى لما نقول يغلي السائل فهذا يعني أنه يسخن لدرجة أنه يتقلب ويطلع منه بخار، بس الفوران يعنى إنه بعد ما غلي ارتفع السائل وطفح. الشاي مثلا ما بيفور بس الحليب بيفور. القهوة بتفور كمان بس يمكن بالعامية ما بنقول فارت لأنا بنشبها بالشاي مش بالحليب


----------



## elroy

كلامك معقول كتير.  إذا حدا قال القهوة فارت بَفهم إنه اللي عم بعملها خلاها ع النار زيادة عن اللزوم، يعني بالعربي بعرفش يعمل قهوة. ​


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> كلامك معقول كتير.  إذا حدا قال القهوة فارت بَفهم إنه اللي عم بعملها خلاها ع النار زيادة عن اللزوم​


بالضبط
القهوة فارت أي تُرِكت تغلي كثيرا وأيضا انسكب قليل منها



elroy said:


> يعني بالعربي بعرفش يعمل قهوة​


----------



## cherine

Exactly, فار is used for when the liquid boils and spills over. Heating the raw

milk before drinking it is غَلْيْ اللبن (or الحليب), which is done only the first time we buy it. After that we just بِنْسَخَّن اللبن.

But I think we've gone a bit off-topic.  Did we reach an agreement on what raw milk is in Arabic?



sun_shine 331995 said:


> لبن مش طايب but this seems strange


Very strange, especially that we don't use طايب in the first place, at least not as far as I know.


----------



## Sun-Shine

cherine said:


> We don't use طايب in the first place, at least not as far as I know.


It's not common , but it's used.


----------



## cherine

Hi,

Just now I heard, by pure coincidence, an interview of a milk producer in Egypt and he was talking about اللبن الخام.
So I thought I'd post the term here for future reference.


----------



## Haroon

cherine said:


> Just now I heard, by pure coincidence, an interview of a milk producer in Egypt and he was talking about اللبن الخام.
> So I thought I'd post the term here for future reference.


----------

